# A makeshift bomb was discovered on the SkyTrain tracks in Surrey



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

http://www.vancouversun.com/news/me...s+Surrey+suspicious+object/7491331/story.html

I hope the criminal(s) or terrorist(s) responsible is apprehended quickly.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

most likely a halloween prank or something done by kids, in the news paper thing it said that none of the 3 things they found were actually explosive, but still stupid none the less

the "terrorists" are probably a bunch of poorly supervised 13 year olds ,with little to do to fill there time, maybe they need more hugs ... or a fish tank to keep them occupied


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

considering the typical morons out at Halloween being a nuisance, this was likely just some idiot


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

neven said:


> considering the typical morons out at Halloween being a nuisance, this was likely just some idiot


happened after halloween dude.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

not entirely the case was "found" after halloween


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

macframalama said:


> maybe they need more hugs ... or a fish tank to keep them occupied


 Or incarceration but maybe Singapore justice is also in order. I think the intent was to derail or damage the train.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

I was trying to be more glass half full on the day of that post 

lol


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

macframalama said:


> I was trying to be more glass half full on the day of that post
> 
> lol


 Did you see the aerial photo of the cylinders? It looked like three strapped together. It's impossible to speculate what would have happened if they landed on the TRACK and a train hit it. Three propane or oxygen cylinders would make hell of a bang if they were full. Puncture + Spark = Explosion. I see it as the act of a sociopath but who knows?

Mike Hagger is one of the reporters of the story. He covered a couple of explosions in the hood. I got my pic on the cover of The Rolling Stones sorry I mean the Vancouver Sun.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

no i missed the aerial shots... well if it was that "complex" looking then i'd rule out punk kids, the youth of today are LAZY lol , doesnt anyone play with black cats or hummeroos jeez


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

I used to screw around with explosives when I was a kid. The back yard was my theatre. I was nuts then most likely still am. lol I attempted to make nitro by mixing nitric acid and glycerine. The only thing that I'll mix today is a drink.

I can imagine blowing up a can of hairspray today or shooting a pellet gun in the back yard. The SWAT team would be sent out. 

I think that the sky train incident could have had negative consequences resulting in death.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

When I was a kid we snuck under my buddies parents deck and burnt some matches which then led to a deck being half burnt down, who knew dry pine needles would ignite... weird, needless to say our parents made sure we "learned" about not playing with matches lol... old school style, 
now i have kids and I wonder which of my favorite possessions they will destroy or burn down. yikes


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

macframalama said:


> When I was a kid we snuck under my buddies parents deck and burnt some matches which then led to a deck being half burnt down, who knew dry pine needles would ignite... weird, needless to say our parents made sure we "learned" about not playing with matches lol... old school style,
> now i have kids and I wonder which of my favorite possessions they will destroy or burn down. yikes


 Buy a Malamute and there wont be anything left for your kids to destroy.

LOL


----------

